# jetter-wash down gun



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Need a new wash down gun for Jetter. Any recommendations?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.watercannon.com/p-3405-t...0-easy-pull-acid-duty-12gpm-5000-5800psi.aspx


----------

